# Project idea for kitchen herb-cabinet



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd like to construct a 'medicine' cabinet thing that will go into my kitchen backsplase (above the counter - in the wall, you know) that will hold my spices and herbs.

They sell all sorts of medicine cabinets that inset into your bathroom walls - but all pre-fabricated ones are too big for this idea or look 'bathroom'

Also, I thought that if I went through with this project idea I would have to have the door tip-out instead of open-out. (so, instead of it opening up like a door - with hinges on one side - the hinges would be on the bottom and the door would tip open - with a handle/knob on the top.)

The reason I'd want the door to tip-out is because I'd want access to the items inside even if I have food-stuffs on the counter. With a traditional door I would have to move things out of the way to have access to the cabinets.

Can anyone see a problem with this idea? I'd hate to spend the time to do this and have it be a horrible idea for some unforseen reason.

If medicine cabinets are so common in a bathroom why has no one thought of this in a kitchen?

Oh, the reason why I thought of this is because my kitchen (once it's remodeled) will be more like a galley kitchen - with less top-cabinets than we have right now in our "L" kitchen. Right now my herbs take up an entire cabinet - and I don't really want to use up all my new cabinets with herbs and spices. I thought that taking advantage of the backsplash wall area would be a great idea. . . and I can make the shelves easily adjustable with a depth-set drill set and shelf support dowels.

I measured a lot of larger items (like bottles of wine and so forth) and almost everything will fit nicely into a 3" or 4" deep cabinet - so the depth would be perfect.

If anyone uses this idea before i get around to it - if I ever do - I want money for my genious invention







LOL!! Kidding!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My spice rack fits between the stud*

This was an unused area and contained no wiring, so it made sense. The back wall is the backside of the opposite drywall that is painted. I don't know if this is what you are referring to in your post.... it may not apply to your situation. :blink: bill


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Try a tambour roll-up door?


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

I built a rack similar to the one displayed by woodnthings and hung it on the inside of my Pantry door.
Needed to change the hinges after 3 years, but it worked fine.


----------



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

All very good ideas!

I'll plan, then, on making use of every spare space in my room for herb cabinet purposes - I will have 2 pantries so I can use the inside of the doors for a taller unit like that one.

I especially like the roll-up cabinet in the corner - good use of that space that's always useless in the corner.

Since I'm doing my kitchen from the bottom up I can really do anything I want, it just depends on how much time I want ot put into smaller details and how creative I get.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a thought, you might want to make sure you spice cabinet is not on an exterior wall if you want in recessed. ( Insulation )


----------



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

Good point! Hadn't thought of that (see, this is why I post ideas - so I can understand issues I'm not thinking of at all).

Well - maybe what I should do, then, is simply build a cabinet that runs the whole lengthy of the backsplash area - and is simply one long unit and installs overtop the existing wall rather than recessing it into the wall.
That would be less work and easy to remove in the future if I want. It would still be only a few inches deep so I won't be missing the counter-space.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

I did something similar to what you may be looking for. I used slideing doors covered with the same material as my backsplash. I had a 48" space between the wall and refrig. I framed 4" off the back wall and built a frame to hold 2 slideing doors. I lost 4" of countertop doing this. I could have cut into the wall and recessed the cavity into the wall. (did not want to do that though). My space is used for spoons and utensils. Could of just as easily made shelves to hold spices.

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

RLH that is gorgeous!
Excellent idea with the sliding door - even better than a tipout door!

Mind if I borrow your idea?  Thanks for reading and sharing!


----------



## mickwallion (Feb 18, 2010)

Good to see someone talking so modest, straight, and briefly talks ..!!

Fair idea..too..!!

Mick.
.


----------

